# Tolkien's Tree?



## Barliman (Jul 29, 2018)

Does anyone have a photo of the tree they took?
When I was in Oxford some years back I tried to find it (there weren't any staff around at the gardens) and took some photos, but haven't been able to figure out for sure if I took photos of the right tree.
And now it's too late.


----------



## Elthir (Jul 30, 2018)

That's the right tree.


----------



## Barliman (Jul 30, 2018)

Yay! LOL
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Elthir (Jul 30, 2018)

I have photos too, but I'm too lazy. Plus I'm in some of them, and I don't want to show how handsome I think I am.



Stayed in Oxford in 2010.

Here's a link, anyway.

https://thetolkienist.com/2014/07/30/tolkiens-favourite-tree-oxfords-botanic-garden-cut/


----------



## Barliman (Jul 30, 2018)

Galin said:


> I have photos too, but I'm too lazy. Plus I'm in some of them, and I don't want to show how handsome I think I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'd never seen that (sad) video.
That guy with the guitar certainly liked living dangerously. lol


----------



## Elthir (Jul 30, 2018)

By the way, I didn't mean to imply that you think you're handsome by showing yourself in a photo. I was trying to be humorous about myself. And not that you're not handsome... I wasn't commenting either way... anyway never mind... wow posting stuff is tricky.

Anyway, what I mean to say is that the tree was magnificent,
and that I'm handsome according to my wife.



And welcome to the forums, too.


----------



## Barliman (Jul 30, 2018)

Galin said:


> By the way, I didn't mean to imply that you think you're handsome by showing yourself in a photo. I was trying to be humorous about myself. And not that you're not handsome... I wasn't commenting either way... anyway never mind... wow posting stuff is tricky.
> 
> Anyway, what I mean to say is that the tree was magnificent,
> and that I'm handsome according to my wife.
> ...


LOL I didn't get that. In fact I have to admit I started skimming when I saw "that's the tree" so actually missed that part.

I'd rather not have posted one with me but not sure I have one of just the tree, and I couldn't be bothered to spend time looking.

I was there in Dec 2012,
We were also going to walk along the Whithywindle (River Cherwell) where Tolkien often walked, but my wife was really sick our last day there. So that's another excuse to return, not that I need an "excuse"
That, and visiting The Bear Inn again, one of the oldest pubs in England, founded in 1242.
Not to mention The Bird and Baby.


----------



## Elthir (Jul 30, 2018)

The Bear Inn... hmm, now I have another excuse to go back 

We did the Bird and Baby and The Lamb and Flag... and other Tolkieny stuff. Well, at least we got to see the great pine before its fall.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 3, 2018)

What a majestic tree! So sad it was lost. Hopefully, the sapling/s thrive and in another 215 years will be as magnificent.


----------



## Barliman (Aug 3, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> What a majestic tree! So sad it was lost. Hopefully, the sapling/s trive and in another 215 years will be as magnificent.


Yeah, I can't wait!
Literally


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 3, 2018)

Barliman said:


> Yeah, I can't wait!
> Literally



Barliman, you are as clever and quick witted as your brother but don't tell him I said so


----------

